# Lilliput in Labor but Cervix Not Dialating Update she Kidded



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Well Lilliput has been in active labor since late afternoon/early evening with no progress.
So I took her to the vets and they said her cervix is not dialated much at all, and there is not much they can do, but either wait 24 hours and see if things change (as she is not obviously stressed) or C-section :hair: 
So I chose the wait and see
They gave her some Calcium SQ and said that might help 2 out of 16 goats :hair: 
Well I sure flipping hope she is in the 2 %

Does anyone have any suggestions, she does have goopy mucus coming out so I guess that is some progress
Please help if you can..
What I way to start the kidding season ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Lilliput in Labor but Cervix Not Dialating HELP*

hmm, i'm not 100%, you could try to manually dilate her, try opening the cervix yourself it worked with one of my does last year. she had been in labor for 3 hours and i went in and gently and very slowly managed to 'pry' it open, and got hold of the kid, and took about 3 minutes to get her out and cleaned up.

hope everythings well :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Lilliput in Labor but Cervix Not Dialating HELP*

Yes I agree with Katrina- I had to do this for a doe once too

Take the tip of your finger and find the opening to the cervix and sort of just keep working your finger around trying to open her up- once you get her a little wider you can use two fingers to sort of help stretch the opening, give her little breaks, and once you can grab a hold of a foot do so and keep gentle pressue on the kid allowing the cervix to open up the rest of the way

Good luck!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lilliput in Labor but Cervix Not Dialating HELP*

there is a drug to open the cervix isnt there? why didnt the vet suggest that?


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Lilliput in Labor but Cervix Not Dialating HELP*

My wife is an RN and the joke around here is she is going to induce labor so we know when Houston Gal will kid out LOL on the serious side the drug they use in most human cases is called Pitocin.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lilliput in Labor but Cervix Not Dialating HELP*

Yep, you will need to try manually dilating her. Once you can get the two fingers in you are usually out of the woods and it will open the rest of the way.

ray:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Well here's a quick update,
Lilly finally kidded this morning with lots of human help
the 1st was dead and a doe,
2nd and 3rd are bucks, but not out the woods yet, they are both raspy and one is not trying to stand at all...
But hopefully Lilly will be ok and is on Naxcel now..

And the good note besides Lilly getting through this is

While we were helping Lilly ,, Sprinkl's kids with 2 beautiful doe's :leap: :leap: 
one is all black / or chocolate and the other is black with a white tip on her tail and a white poll.. I am retaining one and the other will be for sale, I'm leaning towards the all black one  

More info later when I have done chores, showered and sleep some


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Sorry you lost the doeling- thats probably what help up the dilating....anyway glad she came through with a safe delivery and prayers for your little boys to pull through

and wow what a busy day- congrats on the other two doelings! Thats great!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh good I am glad you got the kids out. Did you just keep helping her like I said to over the phone? Sorry the doeling didn't make it, but at least you saved your doe and she still has other kiddos to comfort her and make her feel like she did a good job. :hug: :hug: 

And congrats on the Twin does! :clap: :clap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry for the loss of the girl and ray: that the boys get stronger and stronger. 
Congrats on the boys and Sprinkl's girls too! :stars:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of the doeling, sending ray: for the little bucks! I'm so glad you were able to help her... you must be exhausted and she must be, too... enjoy your rest, and congrats on the twin does!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your little girl. But congrats on the twin girls, and will pray ray: that the little boys get stronger and pull through.


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I still haven't gotten any rest, but one of the little boy's are not out of the woods yet. 
he is very raspy , I called the vets and he said to give him some penicilln, which we are. He's eating and moving around, but he just sounds horrible, I feel so bad for him  
Does anyone know of anything else I can try???
I will get some pictures up tomorrow, and my all black doe is looking Like a Dark Chocolate , even better


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you swing him upside down after birth? as you seem to be aware it sounds to me like he aspirated fluids. Good thing he is on pen now, dont need pneumonia setting in


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, I swung (that spelling looks wrong ) him a few times, and keep sucking his mouth with the baby bulb sucking thingy, I should know whats its called , but I'm to tired to care 
Yes, I hope the pen helps, just wish there was something more I could do..
Well I'm off to bed
Pictures tomorrow, I will try to promise )


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

The thing to remember with a baby with fluid in the lungs, is to keep the baby warm..Even if you put a coat on him, keep him under a heat lamp if possible, when they get a chill that's when the poor little bodies can't fight off the badness...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you had a rough time...Lilli too  I'm sorry the doeling was lost, and I hope the boys do well :hug: 

Congrats on doing such a wonderful job in helping her :applaud:


----------

